# GPU-Z 0.2.7 reading



## darkfrank (Aug 13, 2008)

Can anyone tell me wt is the MEMIO reading for.....?
Cuz i got some trouble after installed my AC s1 on 4870,with all ram heatsink and mosfet heatsink,i got this


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 13, 2008)

Pic not workie.


----------



## darkfrank (Aug 13, 2008)

ok it works now.


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow thats a lot of temps, i thought the 48xx series only had 3 temps. All on GPU core. Dont like the fact that your fan is on 1rpm. is it spinning okay??


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 13, 2008)

It is one of the three on die temp sensors in the RV770 core.  I don't know if it is normal for it to be that high, maybe someone with 4800 can tell you what their readings are.


----------



## darkfrank (Aug 13, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Wow thats a lot of temps, i thought the 48xx series only had 3 temps. All on GPU core. Dont like the fact that your fan is on 1rpm. is it spinning okay??



I have installed my AC S1 with a 12CM fan,so it does not show the fan speed.


----------



## darkfrank (Aug 13, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> It is one of the three on die temp sensors in the RV770 core.  I don't know if it is normal for it to be that high, maybe someone with 4800 can tell you what their readings are.



I got a reboot if the gpu was under full load...so probably the MEMIO temp is too high,just wanna know which part it was


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 13, 2008)

They are all on the GPu die afaik. you may need to reseat the cooler. What thermal paste did you use?


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 13, 2008)

You need to make sure the cooler base has even pressure on the GPU die and is making good contact. Also make sure the TIM is evenly spread over the die. The MEMIO is normally the hottest of the 3 core temps. It should be 5-15C hotter then the other two.


----------



## nafets (Aug 13, 2008)

I agree with alex and Fr@nk. You need to re-seat/re-install your S1. The temperature variation between the three on-core GPU temps is much too great, signifying poor contact between the S1 base and the GPU core...


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 13, 2008)

yep the problem is that your cooler is making uneven contact with the die. since the memio sensor is not located in the middle of the die it wont get cooled as well if the baseplate isnt sitting right on the core


----------



## acrowley23 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi

Nice work! 0.27 works perfect on my 4870Card

can someboy explain the new values ? 
(not my card on this pic)





[/QUOTE]

Is it ?:
1: GPU Temp
2. Memory temp
3. Shadercore ( what is shadercore?)

VDDC=VoltageRegulators /Vitec/ Pulse regulators ?

Thank you


----------



## LuxZg (Aug 14, 2008)

acrowley23 said:


> Hi
> 
> Nice work! 0.27 works perfect on my 4870Card
> 
> ...



Well, my guess/logic is:
GPU DISPIO - GPU (meaning GPU chip itself) DISPlay Input/Output; this would be part of GPU core that is responsible for communication with components that lead to your monitor (display)
GPU MEMIO - GPU MEMory Input/Output; meaning this is the temperature of the memory controler that is a part of GPU chip
GPU SHADERCORE - well, not much to explain. Shader core is part of GPU chip (core) that contains shader processing units, so this is the temperature of processors of your graphics card

VDCC Slave 1/2/3 - I have no exact idea, these are obviously VRM regulation temperatures, just not sure what slave 1/2/3 means. Are these temperatures for three chips consisting voltage regulation of the card?

Now what I'd really like is a scheme of GPU and VRM, showing which area sensors are placed in. Wizz, you seem to have that info  It would help a lot in situations like darkfrank has, where only one temperature reading is "off scale" Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2008)

luxzg is correct about the 3 on-die sensors

the vddc slave temps are the temperatures of the 3 pwm phase controllers on the card. marked on the picture below, hard to see. to the right of the big voltage controller ic


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 14, 2008)

His mine, what do you thinks of the temps, I tried overclocking it ran well but I dont trust this motherboard, it only has PCI E not 2.0


----------



## LuxZg (Aug 14, 2008)

@Chaos - seems fine to me..a bit weird that shadercore is 5C higher (usually first and third reading were always pretty much the same, only second being a bit higher, at least on 4870's if I remmember right). But since it's pretty cool 45-50C on all three in idle, I'd say it's all fine.

@Wizz..


W1zzard said:


> luxzg is correct about the 3 on-die sensors
> 
> the vddc slave temps are the temperatures of the 3 pwm phase controllers on the card. marked on the picture below, hard to see. to the right of the big voltage controller ic
> (img cut out)



Ummm..marked on the picture, and hard to see? I can't see sh** 
Oh, right, I saw it now when I've saved it and opened in paint with 2x zoom  You should have done it in green, or any other non-PCB-red color  But thanks for confirming 

Btw, do you know anything about which is slave 1 and which is slave 3? I guess slave2 should be in the middle..
And I wonder.. will this card show 4 such temperatures, as small (but noticable) differences seen in last picture confirm it has a bit longer VITEC voltage controller chip (populates that empty space with free connections on PCB), and additional components where 4th "vddc slave" chip is missing on reference cards


----------



## nafets (Aug 14, 2008)

Spent an hour goofing around with the VRM temps;






-----------------------



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> His mine, what do you thinks of the temps, I tried overclocking it ran well but I dont trust this motherboard, it only has PCI E not 2.0



Temps look fine for your HD4850. Although I don't know how you can stand running the fan at that speed. I'd be ready to kill someone with that droning.

The functionality and performance of your HD4850 won't be affected by the PCI-E revision (1.x/2.0) of the slot on your motherboard.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2008)

LuxZg said:


> And I wonder.. will this card show 4 such temperatures, as small (but noticable) differences seen in last picture confirm it has a bit longer VITEC voltage controller chip (populates that empty space with free connections on PCB), and additional components where 4th "vddc slave" chip is missing on reference cards



yes, unless powercolor messed up the voltage regulator design somehow


----------



## acrowley23 (Aug 14, 2008)

@wizzard

is its possible to read out the Temp from VITEC ?

And what is the function from the pwm phase controllers ?
I thought these 3 Chips are the Voltage Regulator / GPU VRM.
In EVEREST its called GPU VRM

And can you add a monitoring/logging -save to file Function please ?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2008)

possible: no, there is no point, it won't get hot
the voltage controller ic has no current going through it, it just controls the pwm phases.
these three chips are part of the gpu vrm, yes

i googled some random voltage controller:






marked red are the six mosfets (2 each are in the 3 phase controller ics)


----------



## acrowley23 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ok, THX

As i say....are planning some logging Function for the GPU-z monitoring ? Would be perfect


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 14, 2008)

yes, i can add logging. give me your wish list what features you want


----------



## nafets (Aug 14, 2008)

The large Vitec chip and the two smaller Pulse chips are effectively cooled without heatsinks, with just some low/moderate airflow from the VGA cooler fan or a nearby case fan. You shouldn't have to worry about them too much...


----------



## acrowley23 (Aug 14, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> yes, i can add logging. give me your wish list what features you want



nice

my wish is nothing special :
- logging of all Sensors/ option to select custom Sensors 
- save to file
- monitoring Graph (somethig like Rivatuners monitoring Window)
- GPU Z logitech G15 Applet with monitoring  / vista Sidebar


----------



## LuxZg (Aug 17, 2008)

I second those requests  But logging should be fine at first 

And I have one more:
- give us the option to resize GPU-Z window ourselves.. I want to see all sensors at once, without scroll.. Especialy since I can see 13 out of 14 anyway, so I have to scroll just for that one last sensor 

@nafets - thanks for the markings of 1/2/3, and just to make it complete.. Is this what you ment about heating?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Aug 17, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> yes, i can add logging. give me your wish list what features you want



Yes i want logging for crossfireX please.


----------



## nafets (Aug 17, 2008)

LuxZg said:


> @nafets - thanks for the markings of 1/2/3, and just to make it complete.. Is this what you ment about heating?



Yes, those are not a source of problematic heat on the HD4870, as I described earlier. The 5 VRMs to the right and resistors (possibly not the correct terminology) to the left should be heatsinked and actively cooled for proper heat dissipation...


----------



## LuxZg (Aug 17, 2008)

5 VRMs, meaning 3 in black, plus those 2 on which "purple arrows" are showing, right?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 17, 2008)

yes, the group of 3 is for vddc and the other two are for mvddq and mvdd


----------



## LuxZg (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks.. I've just measured a bit, and seems like this VRM heatsink that comes with Accelero S1 should fit after minor modification (new holes for screws)



 - 



But I've forced this thread offtopic way too far, sorry ppl :shadedshu


----------



## nafets (Aug 18, 2008)

That VRM heatsink works great for the HD4870, and provides a very useful solution to cooling the 5 VRMs in a straight line. I used it from from the Accelero S1 Rev. 2 package and along with my TR HR-03 GT.

I hacksawed off the two ends, as they are just a bit lower than the rest of the heatsink, and interfered with the proper contact of the 5 VRMs.

Removed the stock thermal pad (it's junk), and put on some Sekisui 5760 thermal tape. This holds the VRM heatsink on the VRMs very securely.

Mount a fan in the area of the VRM heatsink, and you should be good to go.


----------



## mat9v (Aug 18, 2008)

I have a small problem, can anyone tell me what is wrong here? Vista 64, cat8.8 beta (8.54). I don't have all the readings here? Is it cat 8.8 beta fault?


----------



## nafets (Aug 18, 2008)

If you're using AMD Gpu Clock Tool to set your lowered GPU/MEM clocks, then the VRM monitoring is mysteriously disabled in Gpu-Z.

Try using the latest beta of Ati Tray Tools which also allows for setting lowered GPU/MEM clocks (and voltages) and for the most part, concurrently shows VRM monitoring in Gpu-Z. There are only a few certain instances where it doesn't show while using ATT...


----------



## mat9v (Aug 18, 2008)

That's unfortunate. ATT lacks ability to over/underclock both cards in CrossFire setups.


----------



## LuxZg (Aug 22, 2008)

One more reading that needs more info, or better yet - fixing.

Voltage is always shown as 1,263V, even though BIOS has lower volts, and real volts change, and even when I change them through Ati tray tools (which also monitors voltage "from driver" yand there they do change on monitor; not sure if it actualy checks driver for voltage or not, but display says so).

But in GPUZ it's always 1,263V .. So is this a fixed number? Shouldn't it be reading VRMs for that value as well as it does for Amps?

If you could fix this, it would be great  Specialy since there are now promises of a higher-voltage BIOS for 4870 cards - directly from ATI(?!) :-O

EDIT: Btw, that BIOS really ups the 4870's voltage by roughly +0,02V under load


----------



## LuxZg (Aug 28, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> yes, i can add logging. give me your wish list what features you want



Soo, except features asked for above in posts #21,#24 to #26, and that thing related to voltage readings in my previous post, I have one more request regarding 4870 cards.

I've found out that GPU-Z polling causes stutters in Vista, and very noticable ones as well. I've also learned that it happens because of the way RV770 sensors are polled (an no way around it). So could we have two new features that would lessen the effects of this polling:
- give us option to enable/disable polling for individual sensors (like checkboxes or on/off buttons besides every reading would be fine)
- give us option to adjust how often readings happen, so we can put it to every 10 seconds or something like that

Also, this could be related to fan spinning up for a moment to 80+%, as apparently while reading sensors you have to "switch" the source sensor, and if at that moment cards fan controller polls for temperature it can get a wrong value.

These infos above are based on information that Unwinder gave over here, and on my conclusions after that. So it's not written in stone, I could be wrong.. But I'd be gratefull if you would tell me what's your opinion and if you've got any different informations about this stuttering issue..

EDIT: Oh, and sorry for double posting, but I doubt anyone would be reading this thread after 6 days of inactivity if I've just edited my last post


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 28, 2008)

yes you are correct about the sensor problems. let me see what i can do about your sugestions. thanks a lot


----------



## LuxZg (Aug 29, 2008)

No, thank YOU - for improving GPU-Z all the time


----------

